# GH 3 part system vs. lucas formula



## snutter (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello,

a quick question:

Do you think it is better to use the recommended strength of GH nutrients listed on the bottles, or the Lucas Formula?

I realize that when using the GH nutes, you have to also buy the Gro solution. And using the Lucas Formula you only need Micro and Bloom solutions.

I am just wondering what people think is a better way to go. It seems to me that using the Lucas Formula uses a lot less nutrients per gallon of water. Which makes me wonder if the recommended strength listed on the GH bottles is more than is needed?

I hope to hear what people think. I'm currently running a test between the 2 sytems (GH 3 part vs. Lucas Formula) on a couple of my girls. But I just started that today. I'd like to hear some of yoru thoughts.

Thank you,
-Snut

PS
I'm in vegetation at the moment. But I will run my experiments all the way through flowering... I will post pics when I can.


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Nov 1, 2009)

snutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> a quick question:
> 
> ...


 i like fox farm


----------



## stupid (Nov 1, 2009)

I got the biggest yeild I ever had from the lucus method in a dwc.

I am currently trying it in soil. Check out my grow journal. I'm trying a few other nutes as well. Bio bizz, flora nova, miracle grow( i know)


----------



## snutter (Nov 1, 2009)

stupid said:


> I got the biggest yeild I ever had from the lucus method in a dwc.
> 
> I am currently trying it in soil. Check out my grow journal. I'm trying a few other nutes as well. Bio bizz, flora nova, miracle grow( i know)


I'll check it out. I also think that I will start one myself. I really like this site.

Thanks for the replies so far. I hope more people will continue to respond. The more responses the better...

Also, I should have mentioned that I am running a DWC system.

-Snut


----------



## tommy359 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey I'm also using the three part Gh flora series and I would have to say the Grow does run alittle high in Nitrogen but can help alot in the veg. part of the grow but is't really needed in the blooming phase. That said, I would do some research and see what works for you and how your growing. Best of Luck


----------



## rotwiler (Nov 2, 2009)

I am on my 9th plant, pretty new to this, but here is what have have experienced. I started out using the directions from GH, I was having issues with too much nitrogen. Once I started using the lucas method the issued went away. If you use the lucas stay away from any additives unless you have to have them. You can add something like botanicare sweet or GH flora nectar but otherwise I would avoid. My first plant was doing great under the lucas method, I added humbolt gravity and started to get burn, I noticed it right away and stopped and off a 16 inch plant I harvested over 3oz dry, all the branches were solid bud. Then my second plant I used sweet added to the lucas formula and no issues at all. I have one clone purple buddha and 2 cali orange in 12/12 now and all was great, added some kool bloom to the mix and started to see what looked like magnesium toxicity, so..... I redid the nutes and it all cleared up and looks better now. So now, I will not use any additives except sweet or flora nectar. One mistake with the plants nutes can slow the flower time down to a halt and really set you back. I am sure the right combo would work, but the lucas formula on it's own does a great job and is simple. I would rather get 2oz from a plant than maybe 20% more and not have to worry about poisioning them and delaying the harvest. I have no green thumb and only do about 15 min in a.m and 15 in p.m a day working with the plants and results have been very good just keeping it simple, plus you don't have to buy grow nutes which saves money. The Lucas method is simular to the nova series in npk #'s I think by what I seen in the store on the bottles. I am sticking with this now, cheap, reliable and the bud I have grown has been up there with the best strains I have had medically. I would never follow the universal directions on the bottles, esp when it doesn't state if it is for growing mj or lettuce.


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm using the GH 3 part in veg right now and my plant looks super healthy and I couldn't be more happier. I mean my mother plant is absolutely flawless without any yellowing or burnt tips. I am following the instructions on the bottle and haven't had any problems whatsoever. 

The only thing I don't like is the salt buildup but if you flush once every 2 weeks, you'll be fine.

I started using GH because it came with the kit I bought but I was going to change to a different nute when this stuff ran out. I was so happy with the way things turned out that I'm sticking with this stuff.


----------



## snutter (Nov 2, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> I'm using the GH 3 part in veg right now and my plant looks super healthy and I couldn't be more happier. I mean my mother plant is absolutely flawless without any yellowing or burnt tips. I am following the instructions on the bottle and haven't had any problems whatsoever.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the salt buildup but if you flush once every 2 weeks, you'll be fine.
> 
> I started using GH because it came with the kit I bought but I was going to change to a different nute when this stuff ran out. I was so happy with the way things turned out that I'm sticking with this stuff.



WOW!! Your girls are looking awesome!! I really hope that mine come back from the brink of starvation. I have hope, since they haven't wilted up and died... Now that I have the nutes correct, I'm hoping they come out of shock and start growing for me again. In the beginning I was seeing 2 and a half to 3 inches of growth a day. which was awesome!!! 

quick question for you Petrol420: What are you keeping your PH at, and are you running a hydro system?

-Snut


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Nov 2, 2009)

snutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> a quick question:
> 
> ...


The beauty of the GH formulas is their flexibility. You can tailor it to your particular whims. I use the 3-2-1 formula that GH recommends for vegetative. I use the Lucas Formula for budding. I tried using the 1-2-3 formula that GH recommends for flowering but there is such a high level of nitrogen that they stretch too much. If you really want a good stretch, use the 1-2-3 for the first two weeks of flowering then switch to the Lucas formula. You get a good stretch and solid buds that way.

The recommended formulas (from GH) are generic recommendations for most plants where the Lucas Formula is designed for weed.


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 2, 2009)

snutter said:


> WOW!! Your girls are looking awesome!! I really hope that mine come back from the brink of starvation. I have hope, since they haven't wilted up and died... Now that I have the nutes correct, I'm hoping they come out of shock and start growing for me again. In the beginning I was seeing 2 and a half to 3 inches of growth a day. which was awesome!!!
> 
> quick question for you Petrol420: What are you keeping your PH at, and are you running a hydro system?
> 
> -Snut


The pics you see are the mothers in a cheap DWC that I set up with 2 liter soda bottles.

I don't have an electronic PH meter so I use one of those cheap ones that use the vial and drops of some kind of chemical. Anyways its in the 6 range. 

My tap water is PH 7 and after I filter it through my Brita, it's in the 6.5 range and then after I add the nutes, it drops to around the 6 range. But honestly, I don't even test the PH anymore since I know what's going on with my procedure and there is no way in hell to stabilize the PH. The PH is going to have wild fluctuations no matter what you do so why worry about it if your plant is looking healthy. Let your plant show you that there's a PH imbalance, not some stupid meter.


----------



## tommy359 (Nov 2, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> The pics you see are the mothers in a cheap DWC that I set up with 2 liter soda bottles.
> 
> I don't have an electronic PH meter so I use one of those cheap ones that use the vial and drops of some kind of chemical. Anyways its in the 6 range.
> 
> My tap water is PH 7 and after I filter it through my Brita, it's in the 6.5 range and then after I add the nutes, it drops to around the 6 range. But honestly, I don't even test the PH anymore since I know what's going on with my procedure and there is no way in hell to stabilize the PH. The PH is going to have wild fluctuations no matter what you do so why worry about it if your plant is looking healthy. Let your plant show you that there's a PH imbalance, not some stupid meter.


 
I would have to disagree, If your PH is fluctuating to much it could harm your plants just as badly as if you over fert. them. A reasonable cheap electric PH meter on ebay will go sell anywhere from $15 to $90 dollars.I always try to keep my PH between 5.7 and 6.0.I guess it depends on how serious you want to be about your grow and i'm to much of a perfectionest to not keep track of it  I'm growing Nirvanas Wonder woman right now, and they seem to be healthy enough.


----------



## snutter (Nov 2, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> The pics you see are the mothers in a cheap DWC that I set up with 2 liter soda bottles.
> 
> I don't have an electronic PH meter so I use one of those cheap ones that use the vial and drops of some kind of chemical. Anyways its in the 6 range.
> 
> My tap water is PH 7 and after I filter it through my Brita, it's in the 6.5 range and then after I add the nutes, it drops to around the 6 range. But honestly, I don't even test the PH anymore since I know what's going on with my procedure and there is no way in hell to stabilize the PH. The PH is going to have wild fluctuations no matter what you do so why worry about it if your plant is looking healthy. Let your plant show you that there's a PH imbalance, not some stupid meter.



I hear what you're say dude, but if the PH is not at the correct levels, it can easily lock out essential nutes, especially nitrogen. The trick is the get the PH to a level that allows the nutrients bond to the roots and become easily available for the plants to consume...

But I'll tell you what, I will try what you've mentioned. I will set up one my clones when it is big enough they way you do. and I will not mess with PH until I see the plant telling me that it is unhappy. 

-Snut


----------



## snutter (Nov 2, 2009)

yes, exactly right tommy359. I'm with you on that. I've learned that PH balance is so very very very important when it comes to the plants being able to get the nutes they need. early on I had a PH lockout problem. My PH meter was out of calibration and reading 1 point high (e.g. a reading of 7.0 was really 8.0). It really screwed things up for me until I cal'd my meter. Now it works fun and i trust it.

Another thing is Petrol420, some plants do indeed like to run at different PH levels. But a general rule of thumb is this: No less than 5.3 and no higher than 6.0 if you're running a hydro system. At least that is what I've seen, been taught, read at this site, and so generally believe...

Right now I'm running a test where I bought purified water from the store and am using it. My thought process on this is that my tap water may be too hard. If that's the case, it can also cause nutrients to bond to trace elements in it, and therefore rob my plants of essential nutes that they need as well. I'll run a thread about this once I see some results.

-Snut


----------



## vh13 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been using my tap and the micro for hard water, my pH has never waivered from ideal range. I don't even bother to check it anymore.


----------



## snutter (Nov 2, 2009)

vh13 said:


> I've been using my tap and the micro for hard water, my pH has never waivered from ideal range. I don't even bother to check it anymore.


I've heard good things about that Micro for Hard water, especially when it comes to PH levels. I've heard the same thing you just said: People using it are not having to bother adjusting their PH. I've read it has something to do with the hard water Flora Micro nutes. They are PH balanced, but since it's designed for hard water, it continually drives the PH levels down to an acceptable level. 

I'm going to buy a bottle of the hard water micro. when I have a chance down the line, I will run an experiment with it as well.... In general, I am trying to learn what will work best for me, and delver best results. It's gonna take some time and a lot of effort....But I love growing. It's the best hobby I've started since playing guitar, brewing beer. 

-Snut


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 2, 2009)

tommy359 said:


> I would have to disagree, If your PH is fluctuating to much it could harm your plants just as badly as if you over fert. them. A reasonable cheap electric PH meter on ebay will go sell anywhere from $15 to $90 dollars.I always try to keep my PH between 5.7 and 6.0.I guess it depends on how serious you want to be about your grow and i'm to much of a perfectionest to not keep track of it  I'm growing Nirvanas Wonder woman right now, and they seem to be healthy enough.


I think by nature that the PH is going to fluctuate wildly no matter what you do. As I scan these message boards and a PH topic pops up, its always about not being able to stabilize the PH and its driving the grower crazy. 

Any mad attempt at trying to stabilize the PH in a marijuana grow is entering into OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) territory. But if that's you and everybody else who tries to stabilize the PH in their grow, more power to you because to each is own.

All I was trying to do was tell people to relax and not freak out if your PH goes from 5.2 to 6.5 because if you leave it alone and check it 2 hours later, it'll probably be 5.8 and 2 hours after that, it might be 7 and etc... That's why I say let your plant tell you there's a PH problem but again, if that's your thing, more power to you. 

And wouldn't you identify a PH problem by wilting and yellowing leaves even though you have the plant well watered and fed?


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Nov 2, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> I think by nature that the PH is going to fluctuate wildly no matter what you do. As I scan these message boards and a PH topic pops up, its always about not being able to stabilize the PH and its driving the grower crazy.
> 
> Any mad attempt at trying to stabilize the PH in a marijuana grow is entering into OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) territory. But if that's you and everybody else who tries to stabilize the PH in their grow, more power to you because to each is own.
> 
> ...


That is the worst PH advise Ive ever seen given in a hydroponics forum. It is very obvious that you have never grown hydroponically. 

It is simple to stablize PH and it is very important. Best bet is to keep it under 6 and above 5.5 

Get a ph meter or at least a cheap PH test kit. Generally PH rises as the plants use nutrients. If you have nothing to knock it back down, use some lemon juice. White vinegar will work in a pinch too. When adjusting PH you do it a little at a time. You should get some proper PH up and PH down solutions from your hydro store.

If you ignore PH you will pay the price.


----------



## snutter (Nov 2, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> That is the worst PH advise Ive ever seen given in a hydroponics forum. It is very obvious that you have never grown hydroponically.
> 
> It is simple to stablize PH and it is very important. Best bet is to keep it under 6 and above 5.5
> 
> ...



Sorry Petrol, but I have to agree with greenthumb on this one!! Number one, I too have seen posts here where people talk about bad ph fluctuations, but I think that is more with soil. Number 2, With hydro, it is pretty easy to get your PH where you want it, and get it to stay there for the most part. yes, it will fluctuate, but not as wild as you stated. Maybe a tenth or two of a point each day. But that is so easily managed with very minimal amounts of PH up and PH down liquids.

Again, I can not stress how important having your PH levels correct in a hydro system. Too high or too low will cause nutrient lock out, which will cause grief beyond grief.. It's as simple as that.

I won't go in to this much more as there are MANY threads talking about this, which is where I learned how to control my PH levels, and why they are so important.

-Snut


----------



## tommy359 (Nov 3, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> I think by nature that the PH is going to fluctuate wildly no matter what you do. As I scan these message boards and a PH topic pops up, its always about not being able to stabilize the PH and its driving the grower crazy.
> 
> Any mad attempt at trying to stabilize the PH in a marijuana grow is entering into OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) territory. But if that's you and everybody else who tries to stabilize the PH in their grow, more power to you because to each is own.
> 
> ...


Well actually my PH by nature doesn't fluctuate wildly an there are no mad attempts to stabilize. I check my Ph daily and have since I started hydroponics, I then write it down along with PPM.My PH after nutrients goes from a 5.7 to 6.0 in seven days. Never had a problem with Ph going from a 5.2 to 6.5 and IF I did I would damn sure know about it before it got insanely out of hand and started to hurt my girls.


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 3, 2009)

snutter said:


> Sorry Petrol, but I have to agree with greenthumb on this one!! Number one, I too have seen posts here where people talk about bad ph fluctuations, but I think that is more with soil. Number 2, With hydro, it is pretty easy to get your PH where you want it, and get it to stay there for the most part. yes, it will fluctuate, but not as wild as you stated. Maybe a tenth or two of a point each day. But that is so easily managed with very minimal amounts of PH up and PH down liquids.
> 
> Again, I can not stress how important having your PH levels correct in a hydro system. Too high or too low will cause nutrient lock out, which will cause grief beyond grief.. It's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Let me ask you this snutter, did you actually have ph problems where your plant was suffering before you started to monitor your PH as closely as you do?

I ask this because I know how easy it is to get caught up in getting too paranoid about our plants and it takes the fun out of growing. 

Do you not agree that in Hydro that you see problems pretty quickly but you could fix them pretty quickly as well? 

I feel that if you have been growing your plant one way the whole time and it was doing fine but suddenly the plant started yellowing and wilting, then I would assume that there is a nutrient lockout due to a PH imbalance or a salt buildup in the medium that would require flushing. This would be a quick fix, then you could go back to playing Xbox or something.

I think when you're growing your own, it should be an enjoyable experience, unless it's for profit. When you try to monitor everything and make changes too quickly, I feel it takes the fun out of gardening and makes it feel as if you're at work.

I'll tell you what. GreenThumbSucker said it's obvious that I've never grown Hydro for which he is correct. So far, I've successfully finished a veg stage where I hardly monitored my PH level at all and the 2 mother plants that I grew came out great. I'm almost in the flowering stage because I'm waiting for 7 more cuttings to root. I'm going to continue my grow without monitoring the PH on an OCD level and at the end, which should be around January, I'll let you all know what problems I had during the flowering stage.


----------



## highpsi (Nov 3, 2009)

I use a 1:1:1 ratio of GMB for veg, and the Lucas formula (0:1:2) for flowering. Works like a charm.


----------



## snutter (Nov 3, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> Let me ask you this snutter, did you actually have ph problems where your plant was suffering before you started to monitor your PH as closely as you do?
> 
> I ask this because I know how easy it is to get caught up in getting too paranoid about our plants and it takes the fun out of growing.
> 
> ...



Well, I didn't to sound like I was agreeing with his OCD assesment.  I generally don't like name calling and smack talking on forums....It's a waste of time, and uncool!

Anyways, yes I did have a PH problem that affected my plants. The PH meter that I bought was reading on point high (i.e. a reading of 7.0 would really be an 8.0). This was causing nute lockout.

My 2nd problem I've encountered was I was given the wrong feeding instructions from a fellow grow friend. I corrected this by doing some reading on this site, the web, and joining the forums here.

As far as checking my PH levels, I check them once a day. If they are within +3 or +4 tenths of my target of 5.3, I don't mess with them. If so, I correct them. I'm definitely not paranoid about PH levels needing to be perfect at all times, hahha.  I'm happy to hear that the system you've found works so well for you, bro!!! That's killer! If it works, don't fix it...

I agree with you about why to grow. I do it because I love it, and I love to smoke. It's been the greatest hobby I've ever had and I'm very much enjoying the experience, even if I do get a bit stressed out by my girls every now and then.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 3, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> Let me ask you this snutter, did you actually have ph problems where your plant was suffering before you started to monitor your PH as closely as you do?
> 
> I ask this because I know how easy it is to get caught up in getting too paranoid about our plants and it takes the fun out of growing.
> 
> ...


A couple of observations:

1) You shouldn't give out poor advice to people on subjects about which you are unawares - anyone who's ever grown hydroponically (myself included) will tell you that pH is massively important, and the swings that you describe (from 5.5 to 7 in a day) would be horrendous - long story short, you need to monitor your pH and keep it in an acceptable range, unless you're so dialed in that you know your pH will never drift +/- .5 from your goal.

Case closed.

2) I don't think that being attentive and managing one's grow "takes the fun out of it" - the "fun" for me is growing the best weed possible, which unfortunately entails some time and effort - "if it was easy, everyone would do it".

3) Now, perhaps your "devil may care" attitude is a breakthrough and the next level in growing the best weed possible (I kinda doubt it, but I've been wrong before), but I would wait until you've harvested many (but for God's sake at least one) hydro crop before you begin dispensing advice to newbs who don't know any better.

Just my $.02.


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 3, 2009)

snutter said:


> Well, I didn't to sound like I was agreeing with his OCD assesment.  I generally don't like name calling and smack talking on forums....It's a waste of time, and uncool!
> 
> Anyways, yes I did have a PH problem that affected my plants. The PH meter that I bought was reading on point high (i.e. a reading of 7.0 would really be an 8.0). This was causing nute lockout.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean any kind of insult by saying you or anybody else has OCD. Its just a terminology that me and my peers use all the time and we never mean any insult by it. I get all OCD at work sometimes because I enjoy my craft.

Anyways, peace dude.


----------



## petrol420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> 1) You shouldn't give out poor advice to people on subjects about which you are unawares - anyone who's ever grown hydroponically (myself included) will tell you that pH is massively important, and the swings that you describe (from 5.5 to 7 in a day) would be horrendous - long story short, you need to monitor your pH and keep it in an acceptable range, unless you're so dialed in that you know your pH will never drift +/- .5 from your goal.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, no offense but you can't close the case if I hadn't had a chance to respond.

I do respect the fact that you may have however many grows under your belt but how is what I'm saying poor advice? 

I'm not bragging or nothing but did you see my mother plant? I know this is my first hydro grow but before I got under way I prepared myself by reading what I needed to read. Also, I used common sense and stuff I learned from my mom a while ago about gardening because she loves to tend to her garden. 

After I got my grow underway, I was waiting for my plant to tell me something was wrong with her but that never happened. 

Why? 

I think its because I followed proven instructions like the instructions on the back of my nutrient bottles and the instructions that came on the Grodan rockwool cubes. 

I followed instructions to a T, waited for problems but none ever occurred. I do currently have 5 fully matured clones in flowering right now with some tiny flowers popping out. Again, I am following instructions and they are doing great. And again, I'm not monitoring my PH that much.

On the back of my nutrient bottle, it says to maintain the PH from 5.5 to 6.5 for best results. They don't zero in on a specific number and tell you that it HAS to be that certain number. They give a you range and as long as you're in that range, there's nothing to worry about. 

What I'm trying to preach is mainly for new growers, not seasoned vets like yourself. I feel I'm a perfect example that if you follow proven instructions that everything will be fine. I see a lot of good info on this site but I also see some bad info on this site. The bad info causes new growers to freak out and get all antsy. 

For instance, I saw a post where somebody posted a pic of their growbox. He was real proud of his modest grow box. It was really modest in that it was just a cardboard box and it only had like 2 CFLs. The dude lined the walls with aluminum foil and had 3 little plants growing in soil. He just wanted people's opinions on his grow. Some asshole said he NEEDED to rip the foil off the walls of the box and he either needs to paint it flat white or use mylar because of it's superior reflective properties. The dude responded by saying that he ripped off all the foil and that he's saving money to buy mylar. You know, the foil was fine, and cheap.

There are so many people insinuating that there are no alternatives.

Look, I'm just a lazy cat in a dog eat dog world and I'd imagine some of the stoners growing their own are like me. Growing a garden is a lot of hard work and I was trying to ease the pain for some peeps. 

It just goes to show, It's not what you grow, its what you know.

Anyways, unless you have something else to say, I could now say:

case closed.

Peace, dude.


----------



## snutter (Nov 3, 2009)

petrol420 said:


> Hey dude, no offense but you can't close the case if I hadn't had a chance to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petrol,

That is a VERY GENERIC PH reference for general usage. It isn't marijuana SPECIFIC bro!!! Please read some of the other threads that talk about maintaining correct PH levels for hydroponic growing on this site. It will definitely help with your growing culture if you plan on continuing to grow hydroponic.

On another topic, my girls are back and kicking ass!!!! This is day two since I diagnosed and fixed my problem and I am already seeing new significant growth! I just couldn't be happier!!  It was a LOT of hard work figuring out the prolems (running many different tests on each plant trying to figure it out), but it was worth it. The knowledge I gained is invaluable. 

Here's a pic:

the plant on the left is one that is coming back from the brink of dieing. The one on the right used to look like the one on the left, but is making a great come back for me!!!


----------



## SinisterLion (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm really late to posting to this thread, but I'm going to for the benefit of the people that were arguing here, and for the benefit of those that come after like me that read this.

A) Chloramines, a more advanced form of chlorine, takes longer to break down, immensely longer, rendering the tired and true leaving it out overnight null and void. Because of the prolonged nature of their breakdown they will cause severe pH flux, I personally experienced this issue. There's a few ways to tackle it, firstly consider investing in RO, as chlorine filters, are less effective on chloramines, but they do remove quite a bit of it, and less means less of a problem. Secondly Wikipedia says "Chloramine can be removed from bathwater and birthing tubs by adding 1000 mg of vitamin C (as the ascorbic acid form) to a medium size bathtub (about 40 gallons of water)", so if you can acquire liquid vitamin c, you now have an idea of how much you should use for your particular reservoir. 

B) Organics, when I started Hydro I used Liquid Karma, and Botanicae's Pure Blend Pro, both semi-organic nutrients and additives, this was at a point where I was dealing the chloramine issue my self, and until I had switched to RO water I didn't know this, but organics pH flux naturally, unlike chemical nutrients like GH, and Supernatural Brand in my personal experience which have pH buffering agents in them so that they will stabilize at the desired level. W/ organics you do not have this buffering, this is the reason pH fluxes. There was ways around this in organic hydro, though in my opinion it will be costly. Firstly one would need to acquire what is known as a fertigator, which is a device which provides features, like connecting to a water line, using a float valve to auto top off your reservoir, it has compartments for liquids, which can contain and dole out as needed, your nutrient, pH up and down, etc. The electric brain in the fertigators job is to monitor the user set pH, to top off the reservoir, add in the nutrients, and then adjust to the perfect pH. For me, this would be the only way I would do organic in hydro as it has a lot of headaches associated with it.

I can tell you in closing using RO w/ Lucas Formula and MaxiBloom 7 Grams per gallon RO, has thanks to GH's buffers lead to a rock solid pH, I can attest for Supernatural Brand also buffering out to the ideal hydroponic pH w/ minimal adjustments if at all.

In closing, I would like to suggest that those without, look into the ReefKeeper from Digital Aquatics and consider it as the brain of your grow room, I myself have a Nutradip Tri-meter EC version, and it has helped me tremendously with its constant monitoring abilities. If I could go back in time though, I would acquire a ReefKeeper as it has all the bells and whistles of far more expensive environmental controls for horticulture. Good luck and happy growing, I feel bad seeing all the people make the same mistakes I did, hopefully someone will save you from the trouble.


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Oct 30, 2010)

Another late post here but I just wanted to add that I use the Lucas Formula from beginning to end and have been having excellent results. Very easy to control pH and never and nute problems.

Peace


----------



## The Average White Grower (Dec 2, 2014)

An even later response... Like 5 Years!

Monitoring pH is more thanks just nutrient uptake/lockout... PH can tell you all sorts of things about your plant and system... Ph flux can indicate mold, fungus, that your ambient temperature is too high or low, and what your plants are lacking or are receiving an abundance of... Coupled with the ec number, it's the most important thing to track in your hydro garden... I can get a plant to thrive at 90 degrees given the right Ph and soup additives... (not recommended, but doable)... check your numbers, ESPECIALLY when you think you know them... 

Finally... The 2 liter dwc thing? Ph fluctuates much faster in a smaller bucket... I started using 20+ gallon reservoirs for root capacity but also to stabilize the Ph level.... 

A little late... But added my few bits... Happy growing!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 3, 2014)

lucas.


----------

